
The UK government spent £2.9M on this web site? - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.eureferendum.gov.uk/
======
Cbasedlifeform
They claim that some of that money goes to "digital promotion", but that still
seems like a hefty sum of money for a pretty bog standard web site.

